# KG461 or 481sl?



## hawkhero (Mar 28, 2006)

I am looking at getting a new frame very soon. Was looking on Ebay at the KG461 close out frames. Also a 481sl on sale here at roadbikereview. Never own a LOOK before and coming off a Cannondale CAD7 frame. I am 6'2" 225lbs. What do you thing about these frames? I plan on not racing and just doing fast longer rides. I want something more easy on the body after 50-70 miles and that will hold up to my weight.(planning to loose some this year)


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

hawkhero said:


> I am looking at getting a new frame very soon. Was looking on Ebay at the KG461 close out frames. Also a 481sl on sale here at roadbikereview. Never own a LOOK before and coming off a Cannondale CAD7 frame. I am 6'2" 225lbs. What do you thing about these frames? I plan on not racing and just doing fast longer rides. I want something more easy on the body after 50-70 miles and that will hold up to my weight.(planning to loose some this year)


Either way you can't go wrong. I ride the 81 series and love it. It should hold up just fine- it isn't a "light" frame by CF standards. My only suggestion is to make sure you find the right size. My 57 Look was larger than my 58 Trek.


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

Either frame will be easy on the body during long rides. The 481 is traditional geometry, dual seat stays and HM carbon. The 461 has a slightly sloped toptube, a wishbone seat stay and is made from HR carbon. The 461 is a newer design made from basic material while the 481 is Look's older design with upgraded material. Both frames weigh about 1400 grams. It comes down to style and color. I doubt that the performance and comfort would differ much. I have a great two year old 461.


----------



## hawkhero (Mar 28, 2006)

Trying to figure the is the hard part right now. I found a 481sl 61cm that would fit like my Cannondale 59cm top tube. If the 461 has a slight slope then the 59cm frame should work with its 58cm top tube?


----------



## pitt83 (Apr 1, 2003)

*Similar size and ride 461/555 in 59cm*



hawkhero said:


> I am looking at getting a new frame very soon. Was looking on Ebay at the KG461 close out frames. Also a 481sl on sale here at roadbikereview. Never own a LOOK before and coming off a Cannondale CAD7 frame. I am 6'2" 225lbs. What do you thing about these frames? I plan on not racing and just doing fast longer rides. I want something more easy on the body after 50-70 miles and that will hold up to my weight.(planning to loose some this year)


I ride a 59. I have proportionately short legs and long torso and am 6'3, weigh 237. My pants inseam is a 34; don't know my cycling inseam w/o checking my fitting. I'm now riding a 555 as a crash replacement for the 461 (identical geometries).

You'll be fine with the strength. I don't baby my bikes; I ride fiarly hard. No problems. In fact, my major crash on the 461 shows none to little visible damage to the bike, but it was a serious crash and I replaced it because I knew it was toast. I could sell it and get away with it, but I'm not unscrupulous like that.

You'd be quite satisfied with either. If there's a tie-breaker, buy the new frame because you know the history.


----------



## Stjtoday (Feb 2, 2006)

I picked up one of the KG461's and am very happy with it. The ride is very comfortable. I am also 6' - 2" but a bit lighter at 185lbs.


----------



## hawkhero (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I called one of the "big" stores in Boston and the salesperson told me that I am too tall for a LOOK! If all you 6'2" riders are ok with them why shouldn't I. My inseam is 35" with a Regular torso. I think the KG461 in a 59cm should work for me. I'll let you know Thursday if my Cannondale frame sells on Ebay what I'll be getting.


----------



## Stjtoday (Feb 2, 2006)

hawkhero said:


> Thanks for the info. I called one of the "big" stores in Boston and the salesperson told me that I am too tall for a LOOK! If all you 6'2" riders are ok with them why shouldn't I. My inseam is 35" with a Regular torso. I think the KG461 in a 59cm should work for me. I'll let you know Thursday if my Cannondale frame sells on Ebay what I'll be getting.


Have a 36" inseam, look at the seat height of my pic by no means am I maxed out. My bar drop is not very aggressive, so I don't know what they are talking about. Both my Looks, (size 59cm), are the same dimension as a Colnago size 63. (Look Seat Tube C-C = 58.3, Colnago Seat Tube C-C = 58.2, Look Top Tube C-C = 58.7, Colnago Top Tube C-C = 58.7.) Only major difference in the frames sets dimensionally is the head tube length, which could make it difficult for someone much taller. I cut my 1/2" off my fork tube for fit so I don't think someone our size is going to have issues with that. Did just see someone 6'-5" that would have fit the frame but the bar drop would not accommodate him.

Might just for kicks ask the bike shop how a Colnago C50 would match up to you and maybe ask them what size they would recommend. Might be telling.


----------



## hawkhero (Mar 28, 2006)

Funny they would say that. Your frame is the same one I saw on Ebay. Love the blue paint! I must place a bid now!


----------



## hawkhero (Mar 28, 2006)

I should be getting my KG461 Monday.Will post some photos when I build it up.


----------

